# Crested Gecko Morph?



## leahmariej (Apr 7, 2012)

I got a crested gecko a few weeks ago, I am rather new to this so I am having trouble identifying the morph. Could anyone please tell me what type off morph he is? 
Thank you.


----------



## davylad36 (Dec 16, 2010)

looks like a really nice halloween to me


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

hi,ide say halloween, :flrt:


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

It is looking alot like a halloween


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Its a stunning Harly but doesnt look dark enough to be a Halloween to me, but not really 100% sure as to what constitues to a Halloween Harlequin.


----------



## leahmariej (Apr 7, 2012)

**

The reptile shop said he was a flame, but I didn't think he looked like one. Thank you for your help.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Is this the darkest he goes? Or does he go any darker?


----------



## leahmariej (Apr 7, 2012)

YoshiHCG said:


> Is this the darkest he goes? Or does he go any darker?


He goes a darker brown than this and when he lightens up he is a pale green.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

leahmariej said:


> He goes a darker brown than this and when he lightens up he is a pale green.


If you can get a pic of him fully fired up it'll be easier to see if he's a halloween  nice halloween harli if he is


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Im afraid (s)he's mouldy and should be given to me :/
(s)He is a harlequin, maybe even extreme.
Colour wise, more than likely a Halloween, you've got yourself a blinding gecko.
If its a girl shed be the prefect partner for my boy! (the one on the right in my sig)


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Im afraid (s)he's mouldy and should be given to me :/
> (s)He is a harlequin, maybe even extreme.
> Colour wise, more than likely a Halloween, you've got yourself a blinding gecko.
> If its a girl shed be the prefect partner for my boy! (the one on the right in my sig)


S'what I was thinking, harli halloween

Chris stop trying to steal everyones good looking geckos  gawwd its just not right...

I'm a much better mum to have him/her so should be given to me


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

YoshiHCG said:


> S'what I was thinking, harli halloween
> 
> Chris stop trying to steal everyones good looking geckos  gawwd its just not right...
> 
> I'm a much better mum to have him/her so should be given to me


But it'd fit into my breeding project so well :devil:
Only bad thing is the head structure is a bit poor but with longer incubation that'd probably be sorted out :lol2:
Seriously though OP, you've got yourself a good gecko congratulations.


----------



## leahmariej (Apr 7, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Im afraid (s)he's mouldy and should be given to me :/
> (s)He is a harlequin, maybe even extreme.
> Colour wise, more than likely a Halloween, you've got yourself a blinding gecko.
> If its a girl shed be the prefect partner for my boy! (the one on the right in my sig)


Haha! Unfortunately he is staying with me  thank you, I am glad I made a good choice. 
Thank you for your help, I will try and get some photos of him fired up soon.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

leahmariej said:


> Haha! Unfortunately he is staying with me  thank you, I am glad I made a good choice.
> Thank you for your help, I will try and get some photos of him fired up soon.


fired up pics :mf_dribble:


----------

